# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Guadalajara

## JEK

Making a quick trip to a company office in Guadalajara next week. Anyone ever been to that part of Mexico? We have about 500 associates there and they promise to take me out for some fine mescal con gusano,  with the worm!

----------


## GramChop

arrrrrrriba!!!!!  photos, por favor!

----------


## MIke R

no my business always took me to the Gulf side...but I will tell you this....drink the Mescal and eat the worm and next morning you will have fire coming out of orifices not designed to have fire coming out of...LOL

been there done that.....fun for a while...but you pay!

----------


## MIke R

get a script from your doc for some Bactrim

----------


## JEK

I have Cipro from my last Asian trip too.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I always took Bactrim a few days before, during, and a few days after and never had a problem and ate anything I wanted

but it doesn't work on Mescal..LOL

----------


## phil62

Adios, amigo! A

----------


## Jeanette

Vaya con Dios!

----------


## JEK

I'm really going to be roughing it :)
Our Hotel

The Hilton Guadalajara Hotel, is located within the business complex of the World Trade Center and across from the Expo Guadalajara convention center. We are only 25 minutes from Guadalajara International Airport.

HILTON GUADALAJARA HOTEL AWARDS

Clean Industry Certificate & High Technology award given by Telmex
The Four-Diamond AAA Award consecutive from 1998-2008
Guest Assistance Award in 2003, 2004 and in the top ten Voice of the Customer Rankings given by Hilton Hotels Corporation
Distinctive "T" Awarded by the CRT Chamber of the Tequila Industry
HILTON GUADALAJARA HOTEL FEATURES

450 guestrooms with the most advanced technology available including 26 suites
Two Executive Floors and private Executive Lounge that serves complimentary American breakfast, evening appetizers, cocktails and fine French pastries
Vitrales Restaurant with an extensive variety of buffets and carefully created a la carte menu and Angus Steak House offers lunch and dinner
Vinifera Bar offers an extensive variety of wines from around the world
High-speed wireless Internet access throughout the Hilton Guadalajara hotel (surcharge applied)
Outdoor swimming pool
Fitness center complete with steam room, massage area and Precor® workout equipment
Car rental and gift shop for all business and personal needs
HILTON GUADALAJARA HOTEL GUESTROOM FEATURES

On-Demand television and entertainment
Wireless high-speed Internet (daily fee applied)
Each guest room includes features from the Hilton Serenity® Collection and Crabtree & Evelyn® bath amenities
Coffee maker with coffee, iron and ironing board, hair dryer, and safe box
24-hour room service
25" television with cable and 32" inch LCD Flat TV Club Level Rooms
Three telephones and two lines with voicemail
Hilton Alarm Clock radio with MP3 connection
Non smoking rooms and available handicapped facilities
HILTON GUADALAJARA HOTEL CONVENTION & BUSINESS CENTER

The convention center
We are set up with nine meeting rooms and three terraces for up to 2,500 people.... more
The Hilton Guadalajara Hotel, is located within the business complex of the World Trade Center and across from the Expo Guadalajara convention center. We are only 25 minutes from Guadalajara International Airport.

HILTON GUADALAJARA HOTEL AWARDS

Clean Industry Certificate & High Technology award given by Telmex
The Four-Diamond AAA Award consecutive from 1998-2008
Guest Assistance Award in 2003, 2004 and in the top ten Voice of the Customer Rankings given by Hilton Hotels Corporation
Distinctive "T" Awarded by the CRT Chamber of the Tequila Industry
HILTON GUADALAJARA HOTEL FEATURES

450 guestrooms with the most advanced technology available including 26 suites
Two Executive Floors and private Executive Lounge that serves complimentary American breakfast, evening appetizers, cocktails and fine French pastries
Vitrales Restaurant with an extensive variety of buffets and carefully created a la carte menu and Angus Steak House offers lunch and dinner
Vinifera Bar offers an extensive variety of wines from around the world
High-speed wireless Internet access throughout the Hilton Guadalajara hotel (surcharge applied)
Outdoor swimming pool
Fitness center complete with steam room, massage area and Precor® workout equipment
Car rental and gift shop for all business and personal needs
HILTON GUADALAJARA HOTEL GUESTROOM FEATURES

On-Demand television and entertainment
Wireless high-speed Internet (daily fee applied)
Each guest room includes features from the Hilton Serenity® Collection and Crabtree & Evelyn® bath amenities
Coffee maker with coffee, iron and ironing board, hair dryer, and safe box
24-hour room service
25" television with cable and 32" inch LCD Flat TV Club Level Rooms
Three telephones and two lines with voicemail
Hilton Alarm Clock radio with MP3 connection
Non smoking rooms and available handicapped facilities
HILTON GUADALAJARA HOTEL CONVENTION & BUSINESS CENTER

The convention center
We are set up with nine meeting rooms and three terraces for up to 2,500 people. (36,599 sq. ft of meeting and banquet space)
A fully equipped business center with eight meeting rooms, bilingual secretarial service, computers, fax, photocopiers and three private offices
Hilton Guadalajara is the only hotel in this city with a fully equipped auditorium for up to 350 people
Full service, in-house audio/visual equipment and business center service
The Hilton Guadalajara hotel is also within walking distance to Plaza del Sol mall center and the new jewelry industry. If your leisure time allows, we suggest the following tours: Mundo Cuervo, Tapatio Tour (a panoramic bus ride though the Historic Downtown area) and the most important handicraft center "Tlaquepaque". The cultural highlights of the city are so large, offering a great variety of high quality artistic expression such as painting, sculpture, theater, music and dance among others. Special mention should be made to Teatro Diana and Telmex Theatre. Whether you are looking for golf or a family trip with the kids to a theme park, we have the perfect destination for you.

----------


## JEK

Hola.

----------


## MIke R

Que Tal?

----------


## JEK

Bueno. Cervaza Modeleo en la mini bar.

----------


## MIke R

muy bien....muy bien...buenos noches mi amigo...

----------


## MIke R

trate un Pacifico cerveza manana...es verdadero un muy bueno cerveza

----------


## JEK

Our office is the building with the handle. Shot from my room.

----------


## JEK

Quite an impressive city and business community. Very hi tech. Our workforce average age is 26, 95% with bachelors degrees.

----------


## JEK

Dinner

http://www.latequila.com/

Nice sipping tequila and Pacifico

----------


## phil62

John, Does the wheel with a square mean that in Mexico you can pay with mah jong chips? Amy

----------


## GramChop

so?  how was the worm?

----------


## JEK

They were out of worms and grasshopper, so all I had was the ant eggs. What a bummer.

 
 escamole -- ant eggs harvested from agave plants.

----------


## GramChop

note to self:  scratch guadalajara off my list of places i'd like to visit! :crazy:

----------


## ReneeRash

What do ant eggs taste like? They look scary. I suppose I would try anything once though (except skydiving).

----------


## JEK

Chicken :)

----------

